# Havanese Antics



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm making up a list and trying to include photos for the cute "havanese" things these dogs do. Such as lying with back legs behind them splayed out, or going nuts with toilet paper, or run like hell.

I know that there are many other often breed specific things these nutty guys do...like licking water off our legs when we shower...or eating one piece of food at a time.

Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*One I should add*

And my two after hours of grooming, immediately finding something stinky to roll in and get messy. I guess they don't like their perfumed conditioner...but I do!

If you have photos to include, that would be so great.
Linda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I would like to call out Julie with Quincy and his food antics on this one. Does he still seperate his food by color Julie? I LOVE when you told us about that one.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Another interesting one...*

My dogs tend to sleep in the same position even if they are on opposite sides of the room. Could be due to temperature...but I find this rather funny.
Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*havanese don't wear hats long*

Each year we go to two parades in Long Beach. The Haute Dogs Howl-o-ween parade and the Easter parade. All the dogs wear cute outfits and the profits go to charity. I make adorable outfits because purchased ones cause matts and I am very careful to make hats that won't pull.

Within five seconds the hats are off...they just pull on them. I cut out ear spaces and do everything. They will never win a prize as the cutest part of the costume is the hat. People go nuts at these events.

Check out their site: www.hautedogs.org
 and see the parade photos and videos. Usually the people have costumes even more elaborate. One really cute one was a huge spiderweb person with the black pug as the spider.

They even have a blessing of the animals once a year.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hide/save/redecorate the room with kibble....


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Riley will throw his food or water bowl at you when it is empty and he wants something.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*How do your havanese tell you they need to go out?*

Riki jumps toward the cabinet and hits it near the sink when he wants fresh water. He also does circles near the door when he wants to go out. I hear some dogs ring a bell. Mine were just ringing it to ring it.

Daisy just starts circling and I know I NEED to take her out or she sneaks away trying to go unnoticed. She never leaves my side unless she has potty plans and often that doesn't mean going outside.

I read earlier that some dogs jump at the door or the drapes. Some even bark!

Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Do all havanese scratch the bed or couch when they get ready to sleep*

Mine are actually wearing spots on the couch...at first I thought they were going to pee...but I realized they are pounding down the "dirt" and "leaves" to make a nest to sleep. I have covers now on all the couches, but they still do it to the sheets. I guess this is part of loving a havanese.

Do other breeds do this too? I don't remember our shephards doing this.

Linda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sleep on their back...attack their bed:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

My 2 do it all the time


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Steal socks and shoes, RLH, run up to people then back up when they want to say hi


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*bed jumping*

Wow that really made me laugh! How adorable, and how havanese!

Thanks!
Linda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Grunt while running, play chase, the springy gait like their super busy and on their way to an important meeting, hitting the nitro-button while running (meaning they run fast already but will speed up like they get a boost of extra energy), I could go on and on....


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*How to find a havanese friend...*

Each year when we go to the pet expo, they move our booth from one building to the next or one section to the next. I find it impossible to read those complicated and tiny maps. I just let Riki pull me there. He can find another havanese a mile away...with much determination.

How do I know if another dog is a havanese or a cute mix? I can tell by his reaction. He is either a snob or just likes his own!

Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*backwards sneezing*

Does anyone have a video of their dog backward sneezing when they are excited or want something? I have to get that one on video. Wouldn't it be fun to make a video with all these things on it, including the photos with captions. It would be good for those bad days when you need to laugh really hard...like getting out of LA traffic for example.

Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Please do go on and on Maryam...*

I had a tooth pulled yesterday and you are making me laugh so hard I am forgetting all about it.

Linda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

They have to stick their noses into everything, right when you reach for the toilet paper to finish your bizz, in comes the Neezer and before you know it sticks its nose in your underwear, the bowl or wherever it can get to while you yell 'off' or 'leave it' :laugh:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Now I am howling....*

Stop! I am laughing too hard! What would happen if we locked the door? They would probably scratch the paint off with their claws.

I love when I am on the computer pretending to move, my "sleeping" dogs twitch every time I make the slightest move.
Linda


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Taking all the toys outside when they are really inside toys-and always right before a rain-I just hate water logged toys but they seem to enjoy them that way. One sleeping on one side of the bed and the other one on the other side-or on my pillow-never seems to leave any where for me to sleep-needing the ceiling fan on to sleep no matter the temp. If you don't turn the fan on the Princess will sit on you and pant. Barking at a dog next door or six blocks away-my boy's fav habit.

Pat


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> Each year when we go to the pet expo, they move our booth from one building to the next or one section to the next. I find it impossible to read those complicated and tiny maps. I just let Riki pull me there. *He can find another havanese a mile away...with much determination.
> 
> How do I know if another dog is a havanese or a cute mix? I can tell by his reaction. He is either a snob or just likes his own!
> *
> Linda


so true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*how they go wild after eating*

Mine just ate and are now running all over the house...they do this until they are so tired they have to sleep! Talk about the opposite of humans!

How they hide when they hear bath water running.

How they hide when I go near the place I keep my grooming tools.

How I say park and they go wacky with excitement.

How they know the special leash I use when we go to the vets, the one with the harness...which is the same one I use when we go on long hikes. Somehow they know by reading me.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Maryam,

Pablo is way too funny - so cute.

Sissy cracks us up because when she goes outside in the morning and there is dew/rain on the ground and we are waiting at the door with a towel. 

She will look first before she comes in to see if we have the towel. If we have the towel - she RLH past us and under the bed. 

Sometimes we catch her and sometimes we don't.ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Marie, OMG how cute and pretty your little Kaiserin Sissy is! How very funny, could be one of Pablo's future antics.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Maryam~ My DH just watched the video of Pablo attacking his bed and he was amazed that Tori has been able to teach him to do it exactly the way she does it ound: 

So many of the things mentioned are things Tori does, too. It is amazing how many little quirks these guys have in common. It's also a relief to know your Hav's behavior is normal.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My Mom's bedroom is pretty much off-limits to the dogs. Even if we go away for a night and she is pup sittting, she will stay in the guest room with them. But every time she opens her bedroom door, Shelby sneaks in there and takes her socks, or thr innersoles from her sneakers. :biggrin1:


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

These stories are so cute! Stella does alot of these things 
She also likes to lay and sleep on the top of the couch. She can even run from one end to the other without falling off


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Stella is too adorable*

What a face made for kissing!
Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Sissy has that I'm too smart look*

Oh I'll bet this girl is sooooo smart! You can see it in her eyes. What an adorable little imp she is. 
Doncha just love it!
Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*My husband is teaching them to dance...*

Okay why didn't I have the video camera out. Perry has decided that they should dance with him. Our daughter just won this little doggy radio from selling GS cookies. He holds treats up in the air and waves his arms around wildly saying up. So of course the dogs go up on the furniture because they are following directions!

I told him he has to say a new word for dance...so now he says upupuupupup! And they do it.

Lidna


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I love their belly shots... when they just flop right over on top of my feet and wait for me to give belly rubs....









Or laying on the couch (ever so slightly pusing the cat off) in HIS SPOT!









Kona also is a fan baby. NEED The fan on or we ALLLLLLLLL Pay for it!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> They have to stick their noses into everything, before you know it sticks its nose in your underwear, :laugh:


Quincy and Vinnie do this to me! They will push each other out of the way for a pet,and when you look away for the toilet paper,one of them is using your underwear as a "chin sling"ound: They want to make sure I "see" them!!ound:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Julie,

Any pictures of that? :jaw:


Sorry had to do it.ound:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*More antics from my dogs*

Havanese beg. They play peek a boo!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*what other antics do they do?*

They like fire hydrants...because they get hot and drink a lot of water...or they pant in the shade.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*And sometimes they...*

Sit by your feet, and even lick you toes...Or they visit your friends and give them big kisses to tell them that they love them!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Havanese like to...*

Show off in groups how much they like each other, their people, and meeting new people. They like kids, and their kids like to show them off!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*And they also have special talents*

They smile...they stretch...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*And then with the energy they have left...*

Daisy likes to jump...and so does Riki.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Kona has to be the cutest...*

That guy has the most adorable look! My husband is actually from Kona on the Big Island. Can you imagine your dog in a hula skirt!

Linda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Those are great pictures Linda!hoto::becky:hoto::becky:

I enjoyed them all! Keep 'em coming!!:thumb:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:nono: No pictures Marie!ound: I must draw the line somewhere!ound:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I'll bet you have a few of your own!*

We have been looking for ideas for funny things that havanese do for some time. I never realized there were so many characteristics that make these guys such characters!
Linda


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

They leap like rabbits while playing catch; RLH, especially after bath and before drying; shred and EAT used tissues; lick toes any time any where; act like they are sleeping until you leave the room and then pull your eyeglasses off the coffee table and "polish" the lenses with their precious tongues. And pull their beds out of the crates, flip them over and sleep on the rubber side. Goofy fur kids.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh - LOVEs crushed ice - chews on it like crazy and goes dancing nuts when the ice dispenser goes on.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Crushed ice eh?*

Really, we will have to try that one!

Riki brings me his toys to throw them and brings them back...but he won't do it if I try to initiate it on my own. It isn't fetch really.

He will play this for a very long time. Does he ever get tired?
Linda


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Havs MUST follow us into the bathroom. (sorry no pics on the tiles, I'm usually busy!)


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*the new haircut is darling*

any new antics to go with the cut? maybe more fun to go out in the leaves and dirt! Like mine do!
Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*have you ever wondered what they do in their dreams?*

Daisy is clearly running in her dreams...twitching her paws and making a strange sound. I hope she is running through a field happy and not getting chased in the dog park by one of those little terriers she isn't too fond of!

This girl is so incredibly fast! Sweet dreams Daisy. I don't know that I see Riki doing that much.

Linda


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Chin Sling*



Julie said:


> Quincy and Vinnie do this to me! They will push each other out of the way for a pet,and when you look away for the toilet paper,one of them is using your underwear as a "chin sling"ound: They want to make sure I "see" them!!ound:


Oh Julie - you gave me a great laugh this morning. MeMe loves to wrestle me for the toilet paper when she follows me in. I tell her it's MINE and to get her own. ound:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Favorite comfy sleeping arrangments*

This thread is so entertaining. Yes, my furkids do all this all the time. ound: That's why I love this forum...we all know what it means to be owned by these furbabies.

Benji and Lizzie have their special sleeping arrangments when we are not home. Benji sleeps on the sofa. Lizzie LOVES her tattered, old donut bed. She was so sleepy when I took the first hoto: She was fast asleep in her favorite position by the time I took the next picture.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Poornima - great shots of Lizzie and Benji. Does he own that couch or what? And Lizzie is so cute when she's sleepy.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Royalty, complete royalty*

Weren't these guys Cuban royalty dogs? They want their own thrones! 
Linda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Poornima - great shots of Lizzie and Benji. Does he own that couch or what? And Lizzie is so cute when she's sleepy.


Lisa, he absolutely owns and adores it. I keep the pillows stacked nicely for him and then put that throw on top of it and he lounges on it all the time. He doesn't like Lizzie getting on it and growls at her if she dares. When I am around, he can't get away with it and I sit in the couch and put Lizzie up there :biggrin1: He gets quite huffy and then he moves to his second most favorite spot the hearth. :biggrin1: Lizzie doesn't like that spot at all.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Sadie recently was quite absorbed. I looked to see what she was doing and there was one kibble in her water bowl that I guess she was trying to get out with her paw. What a mess!!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Salsa likes to bury her chew toy in imaginary dirt. She will push her nose forward like she's flinging dirt onto a flossie. She does this in her donut bed or on the carpet and works around it in a circle until it's "buried".


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*You have to post some photos*

I want to learn how to make youtube videos too. When Riki goes around in circles for his treat, it is hilarious.

Also I love how they use their paws to play or get attention!

Linda


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Poornima - I love that you will put Lizzie on the couch too - it's so funny that when they stayed here that Benji wouldn't sleep with me on my chair but Lizzie would. Benji very much preferred the bed thank you. My couch doesn't have the comfortable arms like yours.


----------



## Daedal7 (Apr 14, 2008)

Sadie watches tv, and will attack it whenever there is an animal on it. She too lies on her back, and hogs the bed. Before sleepy time, she'll like to like on my chest, with her little legs splayed out, and stares at me.She's quite a cuddle bunny.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Pablo loves to greet our UPS guy, yesterday he thought it was a great idea to bring him one of my dirty socks that he generously dropped at the guys' feet. Lucky me, he didn't get a hold of dirty underwear!


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

So wonderful to read that some of Mijo's quirks are also shared amongst other Havs as well! The first time he did RLH I thought something was wrong with him! He was grunting and running, running and grunting! So cute! 

Some of the things on my list may not be quirks but they amuse me just the same. Mijo will bark as soon as he hears the key in the door... even if he's sleeping. He's my guard dog!  He LOVES sleeping draped over the arm of the sofa or where the sun shines on the floor. He likes to play 'you want this toy momma? you can't have it!' where he brings it right up to my hand and then runs off as I try to grab it. He loves going for walks but will always move his head away as I try to put his harness on. (Not so fun when I'm in a rush!) Mijo will do the "bow" when he wants to play with another dog but then starts barking and jumping side to side when they won't play. Hmm... I'm sure there are tons more things but I'll end there for now. I'm sure Mijo will remind me when I get home from work! 

Connie


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

They brush their teeth!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Now that is quite a trick!*

And what a beautiful coat too!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter was hot from being outside and came in to find a cool place to nap. The marble fireplace was just the spot!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I don't know how to add multiple photos yet, still working on that. I've read that Havanese like to be up high, backs of furniture, etc, but Scooter didn't realize the cushion wasn't attached to the back of the chair. He tried to jump up on the back to see out the window but fell in instead! And of course I grabbed the camera before I grabbed him!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Here's the pic...sorry....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Redorr said:


> Oh - LOVEs crushed ice - chews on it like crazy and goes dancing nuts when the ice dispenser goes on.


Same thing with Scooter, doesn't matter where he is, if he hears the ice dispenser he's flying to the kitchen! Then when he gets it he runs away, drops it (on the carpet of course!), bats it around and then eats it. He's so funny to watch! Outside on the screened porch the ice melts on the tile and he can't figure out what's happening. He looks at it and then us and just keeps doing that as the ice melts. Goofy doggie!!!


----------

